# My Latest Bottle Holder



## Eric (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my favorites.... finally got one.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 12, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 13, 2011)

WHO'S THE MANUFACTURER ON THE COOLER?  THERE ARE LOT'S OF SITES ON LINE FOR PARTS AND THAT DO REBUILDS ON THEM.


----------



## LC (Apr 13, 2011)

Only the second older Pepsi cooler I have seen , the other double dot machine was shaped like a small refrigerator . The guy wanted 125 dollars for it . I told him I would take it and he then said it was not for sale .Thanks for posting it , I really like it .


----------



## Eric (Apr 13, 2011)

Manufactured by Quikold... they embossed many different brands... I will restore this... it's complete, solid
 and clean inside.... this is my 3rd Pepsi double dot cooler and my favorite. love the machines and coolers.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 13, 2011)

THIS IS MIND STILL ORIGINAL AND STILL WORKS...






   IDEAL  A-55


----------



## Eric (Apr 13, 2011)

You have a Ideal 55 â€œSliderâ€  those are great coolers... embossed RC too... great score there!


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 13, 2011)

Eric, it's not a slider,,it looks that it never had  the trays or anything inside , on the left hand side it does have the support for a coin mechcanism but it isn't there . i picked it up in tucson at kalil bottling plant,,and only paid $50.  Tim


----------



## Eric (Apr 13, 2011)

Great buy for $50... It's missing the coin mech to the left side, the inner gate and flapper and  the inner rack.
 Lots of guys gut them and use them this was... can get more inside this way.... Check out soda-machines.com
 if you ever want to complete/restore it.... I hang out there since I'm more a soda machine guy... they're a great 
 bunch of folks and could help you find the parts if you ever consider it.


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 14, 2011)

I'VE BEEN A MEMBER THERE FOR QUITE A WHILE..NEVER REALLY THOUGHT ABOUT DOING A RESTORE JOB ON IT .  DIDN'T THINK  IT NEEDED IT .


----------

